Ask HN: Developers, how do you organize/present all your side-projects? - rememberlenny
======
chad-autry
Currently a woefully outdated github pages static site, so my github account
itself is better.

Interested to see other comments and find a better way myself.

------
beaconstudios
I mostly just lose them on old hard drives to be honest.

